# dead corn snake.



## K-TRAIN (Mar 14, 2007)

i was getting ready to feed my reptiles and my rosehair today and sadly, found out my cornsnake died. he was only about eight inches long. i was wondering if anyone could give me an idea of why it died. i bought it from a petco, and it ate well the first time i had to feed it. and when it shed a few weeks later, (by that time it stopped eating, i assumed it was because it was shedding) and it had problems shedding. i tried every thing and up until last week, the shed didnt come off. (i put moist papertowls in the cage to increase humidity, and got all but a few pieces of the shed off around its head and neck, i used a product that zoomed puts out to get it off, but it didnt work.)  it wouldnt eat and when i asked the guy that sold me it whats wrong,  he just told me its common for cornsnakes to stop eating for long periods of time. i knew that wasnt true. so could anyone give me a clue of what could of happened to it? and please dont start complaining about how petcos bad. i know that already. its not all stores.


----------



## pharaoh2653 (Mar 14, 2007)

possibly it had mites. the snakes i looked at before from petco all had mites.


----------



## K-TRAIN (Mar 14, 2007)

pharaoh2653 said:


> possibly it had mites. the snakes i looked at before from petco all had mites.


i checked it before buying it. i didnt see any mites. unless they can live inside a snake...i never heard of that though


----------



## Natemass (Mar 14, 2007)

i work for petco and will say that the corn snakes that come in are never really in good shape, like stated before they either have a respitory infection, mites or havent even had their first meals yet. without having a reptile specialist or someone with some sence in reptiles petco's care is outragerous. i personaly try my best to care for them all but sometimes its no hope, hoepfully you bought it 15 days ago so you can still get your money back, sorry for your lose.


----------



## LeilaNami (Mar 15, 2007)

corn snakes are really prone to respiratory infections and its not that uncommon for babies to die for no reason you can see with the naked eye.


----------



## AviculariaLover (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss  My first snake was a corn snake from petco and it had mites and some scale rot, which I didn't really notice until I got it home. Things were bad for quite a while and at one point I didn't think it was going to make it, but I luckily managed to cure him of the mites and now he's a huge healthy monster. 

Your little guy most likely had some sort of respiratory problem or a disease or internal parasites, who knows, especially if it was (as is most likely) kept with other snakes. There probably wasn't much you could have done.


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea from what I've seen of petco snakes they usuily aren't to good. Baby snakes can die for no reason that you can tell with out expensive tests. It probably had internal parasites and a Upper resp infection. And that was most likely the only meal it ever ate.
Sorry to hear of your loss. Next time try getting a snake from a online breeder or at a reptile show.
~Samuel


----------



## edie (Mar 15, 2007)

i've know 3 people who bought young snakes from petco and all 3 died within 6 months of them taking them home.
i shop at petco all the time, i just don't buy anything alive from there, i'm really surprised when anything from there lives to maturity 

you might want to try and ask here: http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums/, they've been really helpful since i got my corn snake.


----------



## Taceas (Mar 15, 2007)

Most cornsnakes from Petco or similar large chain pet stores are in poor health. They're over-bred, in poor health from poor housing conditions, cohabitation, and poor feeding practices. 

Sadly most folks end up like you, first snake dead and wondering what happened. It's sad it takes something like this to learn you shouldn't buy cornsnakes from pet stores if you can help it. 

Without seeing it first hand, it could be a combination of anything that killed your little one. Being around 8", that's pretty small for last year's hatchling. So who knows. 

Another forum you can join that has good info and lots of breeders who take care of their snakes and care for their health: http://www.cornsnakesource.com/forum/index.php

Make sure you pick up Kathy Love's book about Cornsnakes, its a veritable bible for cornsnakes. Most pet stores carry it, or you can find it on Amazon, or order it directly from her at: www.cornutopia.com


----------



## K-TRAIN (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for your advice and suggestions.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2007)

Regarding Corn Snakes and respiratory infections.....I have personally never heard of a North American colubrid contracting an RI. I'm not saying it isn't possible, just that in all of my time in the herp world, I have yet to come across this occurrance.


----------



## Taceas (Mar 15, 2007)

It can happen, although it is rare compared to more tropical species of snakes. I've had a few to happen, mostly in adults coming out of brumation (hibernation) in the spring. Seems while they're colder and inactive, their immune system is depleted so things can flourish. 

Usually most clear up on their own when you increase temps to artificially produce a fever and keep the enclosure clean and dry. But there are the occasional ones that are stronger and need vet help to overcome.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't let this prevent you from getting another cornsnake, they are WONDERFUL pets, I love them dearly, anyway just try to get them from a reliable breeder, although mine was a petco snake I was very lucky to have her survive her first year with no issues.


----------



## K-TRAIN (Mar 16, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> Don't let this prevent you from getting another cornsnake, they are WONDERFUL pets, I love them dearly, anyway just try to get them from a reliable breeder, although mine was a petco snake I was very lucky to have her survive her first year with no issues.




i know. i was starting to realize the difference between petco reptiles and breeder reptiles. i went to an expo and once i went i realized how different the herps there were. from now on im only buying supplies from petco. my reptiles and arachnids are going to come from expos. i found there cheaper at expos too.


----------



## titus (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't let what I'm about to say get you down but I've been a breeder a keeper of corns for a par years and some of the young just don't make it out of my ten new corns last year I lost three young due to feeding problems. An non were from chain stores, but breeders I've work with on many occations. It happens don't let it get you down, Corn snakes are a very rewarding hobbie and the morphs bring near endless breeding opitunities.


----------



## P.jasonius (Mar 18, 2007)

K-TRAIN said:


> i know. i was starting to realize the difference between petco reptiles and breeder reptiles. i went to an expo and once i went i realized how different the herps there were. from now on im only buying supplies from petco. my reptiles and arachnids are going to come from expos. i found there cheaper at expos too.


And why go to a pet store when the expos are so much more fun.


----------

